# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Hz. Nuh'un Ogullari

## atoybil

DüNYA MEDENİYETİNDE TüRKLERİN PAYI

HZ. NUH'UN OĞULLARI VE TüRKLER

üte yandan TEVRAT, NUH'un gemisinin AĞRI Dağı'na konduğunu söyler. KUR'AN'da ise CUDİ Dağı'na oturduğu belirtilir (Hud Suresi, 44. Ayet)... Bizce bu farkın sebebi TEVRAT'ın, inmesinden 600 yıl sonra kaleme alınmasıdır. AĞRI Dağı daha yüksektir ve Yahudiler onu bu şerefe daha layık buldukları için değiştirmekte beis görmemişlerdir!..Ancak KUR'AN'ın verdiği bilgi daha gerçekçidir. CUDİ, MEZAPOTAMYA'ya, KONYA'ya daha yakındır ve ilk yerleşimler bu bölgelerde olmuştur. TEVRAT, TUFAN sonrasını daha teferruatlı anlatır ve bize TüRKLER ile ilgili çok değerli bilgiler verir: 

- "Ve gemiden çıkan NUH'un oğulları SAM, HAM ve YAFET idiler. Ve bütün yeryüzüne yayılanlar bunlardan oldu... _KENAN'ın atası HAM, (bir gün) babasının çıplaklığını gördü, kardeşlerine söyledi... (Utanan) SAM ile YAFET babalarının çıplaklığını örttüler... 
Ve NUH dedi: 'KENAN lanetli olsun!..Kardeşlerine kullar kulu olacaktır! SAM'ın ALLAH'ı RAB, mubarek olsun, ve KENAN ona kul olsun! ALLAH, YAFET'e genişlik versin!..SAM'ın çadırlarında otursun!..Ve KENAN ona kul olsun!..' " 

Bilindiği gibi HAM, eski KENAN diyarı olan şimdiki FİLİSTİN (İSRAİL) halkının atası idi. Bu bölge Sayda şehrinden Gazza'ya kadar uzanıyordu. Yahudiler bu gruba sahip çıkarlar... Ancak TEVRAT'tan anladığımıza göre, bu kabileler lanetlenmiş ve diğerlerine kulluk etmeğe mahkum edilmişlerdir. KENAN, SEBA, BABİL, AKAD halkı ve Kral NEMRUD bu oğuldan olmadır. Tarihi gelişmeler bu laneti gerçek yapmıştır. 

HAM soyu ilerde Hint-Aurupailerin ve Afrikalıların da atası olmuştur. SAM ise ASUR ve ARAMİ halklarının, yani şimdi ARAP dediğimiz halkların atası idi. SAM'la ilgili dua da kabul olunmuş, Hz. MUSA, hZ. isa Yüce Peygamberimiz Hz. MUHAMMED ve ALLAH idrakinin zirveye ulaştığı İSLAM dini, Arabistan'da ortaya çıkmıştır... 

3. oğul YAFES ise, bizim, bütün TüRK boylarının atasıdır. Görüldüğü gibi, hadislerden ve KUR'AN'dan çok önce TEVRAT'ta da, en büyük iltifata mazhar olmuş millet TüRKLER'dir. Hz. NUH'un, en sevgili oğlu YAFES için ettiği dua, çok derin manalıdır ve olduğu gibi gerçekleşmiştir. 

YAFES'in torunu TüRKLER, dünyaya EN üOK YAYILAN MİLLET olma özelliğine sahiptirler. Aynı zamanda dünyada EN üOK DEVLET KURMUş OLAN MİLLET olma imtiyazını da ellerinde bulundurmaktadırlar!.. TüRKLER gerçekten de 900 yıllarından itibaren Arapların çadırlarında, ülkelerinde oturmaya başlamışlardır. Yine aynı tarihlerden başlıyarak Hıtay'ı, Hindistan'ı, Kuzey Afrika'yı ve Avrupa'yı hakimiyetlerine almışlardır. 

Maalesef son 300 yıldır bu hakimiyet tedricen azalmış, hatta TüRKİYE dışındaki Türkler bir sure esaret altında yaşamak durumunda kalmışlardır. üok şükür ki, 1990'dan itibaren TüRK boyları birer birer bağımsızlıklarını elde etmeye başladılar. Eminiz ki, önümüzdeki yıllardan itibaren TEVRAT, KUR'AN ve HADİSLER'in işaret buyurduğu TüRK KAVMİNİN SEüİLMİş OLDUĞU ve DİĞER MİLLETLERİ HUZURA VE REFAHA GüTüRMEKLE VAZİFELİ OLDUĞU gerçeği, bİr kere daha kendini gösterecektir. 

YAFES'e dönersek; GOMER, MAGOG. MADAİ, TİRAS, YAVAN, TUBAL(TUVAL), MEşEü adlı oğulları.... GOMAR (SüMER), MAGOG (GOG-MAGOG gibi), MADAİ (MEDLER) aşina gelmektedir... 

GOMAR'ın TOGARMİ, RIFAT (DİCLE ve FIRAT) ve AşKENAZ oğulları.... AşKENAZ, HAZAR soyundan olan DOĞU AVRUPA MUSEVüLERİ'ne verilen addır... 

Ve YAVAN'ın oğlu TARşİş bize ismen çok aşina geliyor... Bu kelimeler TüRKüE özellikler taşımaktadır. 

TOGARMİ'nin (HZ. NUH'un YAFES'ten torunu) on oğlu vardır ki, bunlar UYGUR, TİROS, AVAR, HUN, BARSİL, ZARNA (TARNİYAKLI), KOZAR (HAZAR), SANAR, BULGAR ve SüBİR'dir. 

İşte biz de bunu diyoruz. Bütün KAFKASYA, TüRKİSTAN (ORTAASYA), SİBİRYA, BALKANLAR ve ANADOLU halklarının atası bir!.. HZ. NUH'un oğlu YAFES'ten geldikleri için YAFETİK olarak adlandırılırlar. YAFES'in en az üç oğlundan (GOMAR, MAGOG, MADAİ) geldikleri için SüMER, GOG, MAGOG, GUR, GUZ, OĞUZ, MACAR olarak adlandırılırlar. Ve TOGARMİ'nin on oğlundan çoğalarak pek çok soy ve boya ayrılmışlar, yüzlerce oymak ve aşiret halinde dünyaya yayılmışlardır 

email: [email protected]

----------

